# UPnP and FreeBSD11.1



## hac3ru (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello,

I tried to set up miniupnpd for my local network so the Xboxes inside the network can get to the internet properly. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to work. I see the anchor loaded and I even see some rules inside the miniupnpd anchor but I still get a strict NAT type on the Xbox.

Anyone managed to get an Open NAT on Xbox One using UPnP?

Thank you.


----------



## kpa (Nov 13, 2018)

As far as I know miniupnpd only sets up the port forwards but doesn't touch the outbound NAT settings. You would need an outbound NAT rule with the static-port option to get the kind of NAT that the Xbox wants.


----------



## hac3ru (Nov 14, 2018)

Thank you for your answer.

The whole purpose of this was to allow the Xbox punch any required holes in the firewall, without any manual intervention. I'll try to create a table and do a NAT rule with static-port, to see if it works.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

Note that FreeBSD 11.1 has been End-of-Life since September 2018, please upgrade to 11.2 as soon as possible.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## hac3ru (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello,

Is there a mailing list or something that I can join to get emails about products reaching EOL?
Updated last night, looks good.

Thank you.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Nov 16, 2018)

hac3ru said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a mailing list or something that I can join to get emails about products reaching EOL?
> Updated last night, looks good.
> ...



There's at least 4 official sources available:

- comp.unix.bsd.freebsd.announce moderated newsgroup on the Usenet; you can access it either through a NNTP client by creating a free text-only account on a provider like Eternal September, or by subscribing to the corresponding Google Group with a @gmail account and get updates in the form of e-mails/mail-digest.

- freebsd-announce mailing list (also available on marc.info)

- FreeBSD News Flash Atom feed

- FreeBSD Project account on twitter

DragonflyBSD Digest also usually mentiones new freebsd-announce threads within 'In other BSDs' weekly digest, and offers RSS2/Atom.feed support too.
Those kind of announces tend to be mirrored on the unofficial /r/freebsd subreddit too.

Good RSS client on FreeBSD are newsboat (CLI) and Liferea (GUI)
Good NNTP client on FreeBSD are tin (CLI) and XPN (GUI)


----------



## hac3ru (Nov 16, 2018)

Thank you.

Now, I've got another question if I may:
Which rule is being applied taking into consideration that $internal_net already contains the IP addresses from <xboxUPNP> table?

```
nat on $ext_if from $internal_net to !<campus> -> $ext_if
nat on $ext_if from <xboxUPNP> to !<campus> -> $ext_if static-port
```

I know that for the firewall rules, the last one is the one to be applied, unless `quick` is being used. What about the nat rules?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

```
Evaluation order of the translation rules is dependent on the type of the
     translation rules and of the direction of a packet.  binat rules are
     always evaluated first.  Then either the rdr rules are evaluated on an
     inbound packet or the nat rules on an outbound packet.  Rules of the same
     type are evaluated in the same order in which they appear in the ruleset.
     The first matching rule decides what action is taken.
```
From pf.conf(5).


----------



## hac3ru (Nov 22, 2018)

I missed that somehow.

Thank you.


----------

